# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  New potbelly stove.....maybe

## PlatypusGardens

As the tinny and trailer I was storing for a mate has now gone, I was sorting through my scrap....
...and started thinking about potbelly stoves....winter is coming. 
Found a few bits...     
Sort of thinking along these lines...    
Fire in the square box, heat goes up the cylinder, plate for cooking (not cooking directly on, just as a hotplate for putting pots/frypans on) and chimney stacks out the back and  around the roof gutter, like on the old one  
The cylinder (old water tank) is quite thick and should throw off some heat too.
yes yes truck brake drums.....blah blah. 
Thing is, where it is under the patio it doesn't need to radiate THAT much heat.     
The cooking option was one thing missing with the old one. 
Also it was a pain to clean the ashes out of.
With this one, a big door at the front, scrape the stuff out on to a tray, easy.    :Smilie:   
I should probably be doing something else but this seems like more fun   :Fisch:

----------


## Moondog55

OK but this time insulate the firebox to get a really hot clean burn; I see you already have the grate so there just use a double layer, flue pipe to the top of the HWS cylinder and the exit flue about half way down for really far too much heat exchange so you need to give me that one then start on something else

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> flue pipe to the top of the HWS cylinder and the exit flue about half way down for really far too much heat exchange

   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Is the hole in the bottom right of the box where the gas pipe goes in?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Is the hole in the bottom right of the box where the gas pipe goes in?

  Haha yeah...sure, why not   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

From what I gather the box used to be mounted on the side of some sort of conveyor belt machine.
There were gears and/or sprockets inside it and the box was filled with oil. 
The hole you speak of had a bit of tube welded on the outside of the box, with a screw-on cap.    :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Also, I'm gonna try and build this thing entirely of scrap I already have laying around in the yard.
Like a mini-challenge, for the sake of it.  
So any "go and buy some...." -comments will be respectfully ignored.
I may have to use the chimney stacks of the old one, but that's ok. 
That one will probably be re-purposed as an open fire bucket...or something else.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Ooh... gear driven bellows connected to a low rider bicycle. You might even make it into the Metrix amazing machine thread.

----------


## Marc

This is like cooking dinner with whatever you have when the shops are closed ...  :Smilie: 
- What are you making?
- Not sure yet ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> This is like cooking dinner with whatever you have when the shops are closed ... 
> - What are you making?
> - Not sure yet ...

  
Some wonderful creations have come from such situations.   :Wink:

----------


## sol381

do you get winter in mackay...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> do you get winter in mackay...

  
Yep

----------


## sol381

how many days

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Probably about the same amount as you do   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

I thought Winter was a defined quantity of days... sigh.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well the current potbelly got used many many times over the past two winters.   :Smilie:

----------


## webtubbs



----------


## SilentButDeadly

> do you get winter in mackay...

  They get a winter. It's a bit like autumn in Sydney. Or Summer in Hobart.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's all relative.
Once you become acclimatised winter is winter.   
Got down to 6 degrees last winter.  :Shock:     
And yeh, before you start....I grew up in Sweden.    :Wink:

----------


## Marc

Do they have summer in Sweden?   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

That's when they six hours light a day instead of three.   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's when they six hours light a day instead of three.

  
It actually stays light a lot longer in summer over there than what it does here.
 The evenings go on forever.  :Smilie:     
Of course, way up north the sun doesn't set for about a month in summer....and the opposite in winter... :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

Yes I know... just teasing. Summer would be pretty magic but I imagine the winters could get a bit bleak at times.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes I know... just teasing. Summer would be pretty magic but I imagine the winters could get a bit bleak at times.

  And that's why I'm here   :Tongue:

----------


## sol381

so where do you find all this stuff to make your stoves..does steptoe and his son live next door...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> so where do you find all this stuff to make your stoves..does steptoe and his son live next door...

  I have a tendency to collect things that will come in handy

----------


## OBBob

Notice how there's not actually anywhere to stand in the shed ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Notice how there's not actually anywhere to stand in the shed ...

  Except for where I was standing when I took the photo.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well........as expected, the old one got the chop. 
Looks like a fat rabbit with no ears haha  
Ha   :Unsure:  
Anyway    
According to my calculations....as in holding stuff in the air, looking at it and mumbling "mmm yeh that should work" the old stacks should fit just fine on the new stove with a few minor modifications.    :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

First outing with two legs       
Love it   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

2 more legs on.
Air intake and been mucking around with the stacks a bit      
It's funny how these things go.
Day one it seems you get heaps done, stick all the main components together.....create something.....from then on it seems not a lot happens.   :Unsure:   
Hoping to have it ready for first burn on Sat    :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

When I flew over Mackay last night I thought I saw two jets of flame!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> When I flew over Mackay last night I thought I saw two jets of flame!

  Naaaaah not from here.
not yet

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Since the mods are so quick to edit and delete threads today  :Gaah:  maybe they can remove the "maybe" from this title?   
.....as it's clearly happening    :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

You really need to have a crack at a rocket stove PG. I found them addictive. Great fun and supersonic heat output.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You really need to have a crack at a rocket stove PG. I found them addictive. Great fun and supersonic heat output.

  Don't give him more ideas.....  :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Yesssssssssss  :Biggrin:   Rockety goodness man. They roar like a jet engine of you get it right and have an afterburner flame too.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmm....wasn't Moondog putting one of them in his tent?

----------


## ringtail

I hope not. Melty tent

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wow this thing works a treat.   :Biggrin:     
Crank it up with the door shut for a while then it puffs away nicely after that.  
love it     :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Cool. Not rockety though  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not rockety.....no.
But very good.   
I did load it up with logs towards the end and shut the door and it really puts out some heat.  :Wink:  
Got parts of it glowing and there were some little flame jets coming out of the stacks briefly.
Might need more air intakes down below.  
Hmm.  
All in all a success and built entirely from scrap I had laying around in the yard, which was the plan.    :Biggrin:

----------


## Moondog55

> Hmmm....wasn't Moondog putting one of them in his tent?

  I was but I bought that old cast iron thing instead, I'll still make one for next ski season tho

----------


## ringtail

> Not rockety.....no.
> But very good.   
> I did load it up with logs towards the end and shut the door and it really puts out some heat.  
> Got parts of it glowing and there were some little flame jets coming out of the stacks briefly.
> Might need more air intakes down below.  
> Hmm.  
> All in all a success and built entirely from scrap I had laying around in the yard, which was the plan.

  Nice one

----------


## Bros

Useless as winter has been cancelled in Queensland. Last night the first time I have had the AC on in May

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Useless as winter has been cancelled in Queensland. Last night the first time I have had the AC on in May

   Yes hot one here today. 
Didn't stop us from cooking some snags on the backyard open fire though!     
Although..... 
As soon as the food disappeared.....      
....so did our furry friends....             :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> Useless as winter has been cancelled in Queensland. Last night the first time I have had the AC on in May

  
Whaaaaat ? Seriously, someone needs to ban all AC. The nation is collectively turning into one big girls blouse.  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I was but I bought that old cast iron thing instead, I'll still make one for next ski season tho

  Haha this old thread of mine was listed at the bottom of the page.
And looky here - a post by Mr Moondog -> http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/ma...49/#post897024  
.....talking about said tent heater.....     :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok as it all works I thought I'd do something about those crazy stacks, which were always gonna be temporary anyway.    
So....oooooooofffff with its headddd     
And on with this     
Might also cut off that bit of angle....which I kinda forgot to do last time   :Fisch:         :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

That is a flue to my liking! Bulletproof ... yess ...  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I'll get you making a rocket stove yet PG. You're half way there  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

New top plate on, cut to shape this time which looks a whole lot more betterer
And a bit lower   
Also added some more air intakes at the back corners.    
Will most likely put some different legs on it too.     :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Boiling the billy on top ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sure 
Or cooking some snags or rissoles or whatever    :Smilie:  
Maybe beens? 
I mean beans...   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> Maybe beens?

  Them beens just keep on giving  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Give it the full beens

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Good to go   :Biggrin:    
The red bit is tin downpipe....a pain to weld...  
Also made a door handle            :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

Now you can give it the full beens and burn that paint off  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Now you can give it the full beens and burn that paint off

  
Yep gonna fire it up later  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

On a Wednesday ! Awesome.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

I've meant to ask you how your pipe notcher is going ? I have to do a bit of notching and bought the new " hole dozer" 54 mm from Milwaukee. Looks ok and should work well in the drill press.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I've meant to ask you how your pipe notcher is going ?

  
It hasn't progressed any further since the last post in that thread but I intend to get back to working on that very soon.... 
The idea was to set it up somehow in the big drill press.... 
mmm

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> On a Wednesday ! Awesome.

  
Hehe, gotta make sure it's ok for the weekend  :Wink:  
All seems to be working well.....was a bit whiffy as the powdercoat on the end tube sizzled away but all good now.
The single stack as opposed to the twins (even though the volume is smaller than that of the two) makes a big difference and you can hear it roaring now   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> It hasn't progressed any further since the last post in that thread but I intend to get back to working on that very soon.... 
> The idea was to set it up somehow in the big drill press.... 
> mmm

  Crack on

----------


## ringtail

> Hehe, gotta make sure it's ok for the weekend  
> All seems to be working well.....was a bit whiffy as the powdercoat on the end tube sizzled away but all good now.
> The single stack as opposed to the twins (even though the volume is smaller than that of the two) makes a big difference and you can hear it roaring now

  Cool. You're getting a good draw then. There is a formula used with rocket stoves which I forget now but a definite ratio is needed between flue size and vertical length, burn chamber length and feed tube. Elements of these ratios would apply to most stoves I guess

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cool. You're getting a good draw then.

  Yep  :Biggrin:    

> There is a formula used with rocket stoves which I forget now but a definite ratio is needed between flue size and vertical length, burn chamber length and feed tube. 
> Elements of these ratios would apply to most stoves I guess

  most likely.  
Someone said the air intakes should be at least 10% of the flue....   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Afterburner    :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Now we're talking PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahaha

----------


## Marc

Surely compliant, particularly with the door open.

----------


## ringtail

Just run the exhaust pipe through the car and out the roof.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, not a new thing. The old Isetta 2 people front opening 'car' heating, was air going around the exhaust pipe and directed inside the car.      I can't believe I actually owned one of this ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I can't believe I actually owned one of this ...

  
I can   :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, yes, and I thought I was one step in front of the Messerschmitt

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Of course, there was a time when wood/coal burners powered vehicles......  
 .....but mounted on the outside.....not in the passenger seat....                 :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Fixed the flue on the stove.
Much betterer   
I used Blocklayer's site to get the angle right. 
First I eyeballed the angle, set the sliding bevel to what looked right, put the sliding bevel on the iPad screen and adjusted the image on the site. 
Close enough!      :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Fancy puter skills PG  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Fancy puter skills PG

  
Haha a fine mix of digital and analog techniques   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

:Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nothing much to add..... 
....still trying to get it to burn better with the door open.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

.....interestingggggggg.....   Traditional H Chimney Cowl

----------


## Marc

Yes, it's an oldie but a goodie. The explanation of how it works though sucks, considering you would never get a vertical wind up or down  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It is a bit odd, and I would have assumed that the wind would get sucked in/up from the lower part and create a draft upwards....helping the smoke along...?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Yes, it's an oldie but a goodie. The explanation of how it works though sucks, considering you would never get a vertical wind up or down

  Never heard of updraughts or downdraughts? They're surprising common.

----------


## Marc

It works because you are multiplying by 4 the venturi effect with horizontal air flow, if you happen to get a vertical wind  :Confused:  you will have still double venturi as opposed to none without that contraption.
Up or down draft ... yes sure, how long do they last? Enough to fill the house with smoke, yes, but that is not why that thing works.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Unsure:  
....right....  
Anyhoo  :Biggrin: 
I did put this on      
And added this    
Got rid of the rear corner air intakes and now it works better with the door open

----------


## PlatypusGardens

There's a face......

----------


## ringtail

Spooky fire face

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Getting better.
Had a good burn last nigt and cooked some chops. 
It got so hot the lower part of the flue was glowing red.  
Removing the rear air intakes and keeping the air drawing from the front to the back definitely works better.
Still getting a bit of smoke through the door on occasion when open but not as bad as before.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Now you're talking PG. Need the glow  :Biggrin:  , and chops.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh....I dunno if it'll be possible to get the whole thing hot enough to glow. 
the old one I had, which was all SS, I could get the entire thing and both stacks glowing, which was pretty cool.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Give it the beens  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gonna cook a big pot of pumpkin soup on it tomorrow   :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

Awesome. Big wodges of crusty bread. Nom nom nom

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Punckenn soup          :Stirthepot:

----------


## ringtail

Looks like more than just punkun PG  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Looks like more than just punkun PG

  
Yep 
Pumpkin (Jap and Butternut half each)
Sweet potato 1 1/2
Tomato 4-5
Carrot 3
Onion 2 
Garlic 1 1/2
Chilli 6-7
Smoked bacon bones 5-6
Salt 
Pepper     
Simmer for about 3 hours.  
Oh yum.

----------


## ringtail

Mmmmmm, bacon bones. Drooooool

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just finished off the leftovers  :Tongue:   
OMG I reckon this is the best one I've ever made  :Runaway:      
(pretty sure I say that every time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## ringtail

​jealous much

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well the recipe is up there.  :Lolabove:  _yayayayayayayayaya_ 
go forth and make soup!   :Stirthepot:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

All in all this stove/heater is working very well.
been giving it a good workout lately. 
Puts out a fair bit of heat when you load it up and burn with the door shut.
Good temp for cooking on the top plate.  
It also works ok with the door open later on after a good amount of coals have built up below the grate.  
Oh yes, the grate, hehe.
Should have made a support point in the middle as well....        :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

You and the grates, again!  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

well at least I know the potbelly is a success when it shoots flames out one end and melts steel at the other   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Did you make soup yet?

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha. No soup yet.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Better get on to it while it's still winter-ish

----------


## ringtail

Yep. Along with the fireplace install, pizza oven, finish cladding the house etc..... :Biggrin:

----------

